# Hot Women in Action



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice title ehh :smile: 

Anyways, lets see some photos of women shooting.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Check out the "Classic photos" post, nice pictures, careful though, someone might think your "creepy" for wanting to see pictures of the ladies shooting their bows!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

NO i aint creepy!!!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Im sorry if I offended anyone or creeped you out.  
Sorry,
JOE


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

We would rather you ask to see pictures of us shooting our bows than bikini pictures showing lots of skin....no creepys here


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Here ya Go!*

Red Dot in Action................

She is so Hot she almost burned down her own 3 D Range last summer


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

3dmama said:


> We would rather you ask to see pictures of us shooting our bows than bikini pictures showing lots of skin....no creepys here


How's about shooting your bow in a bikini? :tongue: 
Disclaimer:Just a joke


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

keb73 said:


> How's about shooting your bow in a bikini? :tongue:
> Disclaimer:Just a joke


Let me think about that..........NO :tongue: :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*ASA Classic at Columbus - pictures posted*

at http://gnp.photoreflect.com 

catagories are: shootdown, awards, candids, bowhunter women, and bow manufacturers (hoyt, mathews, pse, etc)


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

cool...greg, I am going to have to make an order :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice pictures Greg, you have a good eye.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*are you sure.....*

even if I offer to shoot the pix?   :thumbs_up 



3dmama said:


> Let me think about that..........NO :tongue: :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

As talented as you are photoman....I dont think even you could make me look good in a bikini....LMAO


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

3dmama said:


> As talented as you are photoman....I dont think even you could make me look good in a bikini....LMAO


What about it Shawn?   I dont think she'd have a problem...... :thumbs_up


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

My girlfriend and kristen.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> What about it Shawn?   I dont think she'd have a problem...... :thumbs_up


No problem there :thumbs_up


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> No problem there :thumbs_up


Awwwww....But I think you have been blinded...lol :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*wouldn't be difficult......*



3dmama said:


> As talented as you are photoman....I dont think even you could make me look good in a bikini....LMAO



trust me! :angel:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

gphotoman said:


> trust me! :angel:


That might be scarey...lmao...JK... :teeth: :wink:


----------

